# Welchen PC könnt ihr mir empfehlen?



## Andy010101 (5. Januar 2021)

Welchen Computer zum spielen könnt ihr mir empfehlen (wo die spiele  gut laufen), den man z.B. bei Ebay günstig kaufen kann? Also worauf muss  ich beim kauf achten, um einen guten PC zum spielen zu bekommen? Es soll Anno 1800 und Tropico 6 und vielleicht noch andere spiele gut laufen


----------



## Batze (5. Januar 2021)

Andy010101 schrieb:


> Welchen Computer zum spielen könnt ihr mir empfehlen (wo die spiele  gut laufen), den man z.B. bei Ebay günstig kaufen kann? Also worauf muss  ich beim kauf achten, um einen guten PC zum spielen zu bekommen? Es soll Anno 1800 und Tropico 6 und vielleicht noch andere spiele gut laufen



Wir können dir sehr sehr viele empfehlen wo auch vieles und sogar alles läuft. Es gibt nur einen hacken bei der Sache den du vergessen hast, nämlich was willst du ausgeben, wo liegt dein Budget? Und Ebay, nun ja, soll es gebraucht sein?


----------



## Andy010101 (5. Januar 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Wir können dir sehr sehr viele empfehlen wo auch vieles und sogar alles läuft. Es gibt nur einen hacken bei der Sache den du vergessen hast, nämlich was willst du ausgeben, wo liegt dein Budget? Und Ebay, nun ja, soll es gebraucht sein?



Also der Computer soll gebraucht sein (ist billiger) und ich möchte so bis maximal 250  bis 350 Euro ausgeben. Gibt es da schon gute Computer wo die Spiele laufen?


----------



## Batze (5. Januar 2021)

Andy010101 schrieb:


> Also der Computer soll gebraucht sein (ist billiger) und ich möchte so bis maximal 250  bis 350 Euro ausgeben. Gibt es da schon gute Computer wo die Spiele laufen?



Ganz ehrlich, nein, eher nicht. Eventuell Tropico 6, aber da habe ich gerade die PC Specs nicht im Auge. Ein Anno 1800 wird auf einem komplett 350€ PC definitiv nicht wirklich laufen, und eben auch ein Tropico 6 denke ich eher nicht.
Da solltest du also noch ein wenig was sparen. Gerade Anno 1800 hat wirklich ganz gute Anforderungen damit es einigermaßen flüßig läuft und auch Spass macht. Da kostet die Mindest Graka schon gute um die 150-200€ und das gebraucht. Von den anderen Hardware Teilen wollen wir dann erstmal gar nicht reden denke ich mal. Also um den schnellen Daumen gepeilt, unter 600€ würde ich mir nichts kaufen wenn du auch über etwas längere Zeit Spass an der Kiste haben willst. Dazu kommen dann natürlich noch Monitor Tastatur/Maus Boxen/Kopfhörer, falls du das noch nicht haben solltest. Solltest du einen alten, oder sogar ganz alten Monitor haben, ACHTUNG, die ganz alten (Analog)Monitore kannst du an eine Grafikkarte der heutigen Zeit teils nicht mehr anschließen, auch nicht per Adapter.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2021)

Andy010101 schrieb:


> Also der Computer soll gebraucht sein (ist billiger) und ich möchte so bis maximal 250  bis 350 Euro ausgeben. Gibt es da schon gute Computer wo die Spiele laufen?



Nein, das kannst du leider aktuell wohl vergessen. Denn Grafikkarten sind seit ein paar Wochen fast komplett ausverkauft, so dass sie da, wo man sie bekommt, extrem teuer sind. Normalerweise würde eine Grafikkarte für 150-170€, also eine fabrikneue, für die Games reichen, so dass ein PC für ca 500€ sie packt - das wäre gebraucht für 350€ dann machbar. Aber aktuell sind die Grafikkarten halt so teuer geworden, dass selbst eine 150€-Grafikkarte inzwischen eher 250€ kostet - entsprechend teuer sind dann auch PCs mit so einer Karte.

Es gibt zudem auch so irre viele PC-Kombinationen, dass man Dir da unmöglich sagen kann, was für einen PC Du nehmen kannst. Du kannst maximal drauf achten , dass er eine Grafikkarte mindestens so stark wie eine AMD RX 570 oder Nvidia GTX 970 hat, und als CPU einen Intel Core i5 oder i7 für einen der 15xx-Sockel oder einen AMD Ryzen für Sockel AM4 haben sollte. Aber wenn du Dich nicht so gut auskennst, dann weiß du ja nicht, welche Grafikkarten und CPUs das alles sind. Es sind nämlich mehrere Dutzend...  

An sich macht es nur Sinn, dass du ein paar PCs hier postest, und wir sagen Dir, ob das okay wäre.  Hast du die Games denn schon? Hast du schon einen PC, aber halt keinen, der stark genug ist? MUSS es auch Anno 1800 sein? Denn zB Tropcio gibt es auch für die Xbox, und die Xbox One S wiederum bekommst du unter 300€ - die Grafik wäre dann auch nicht schlechter als mit einem PC, der gebraucht 300-500€ kostet.


----------



## Batze (5. Januar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> An sich macht es nur Sinn, dass du ein paar PCs hier postest, und wir sagen Dir, ob das okay wäre.


Das ehe ich auch so. Auf keinen Fall einfach so Blind kaufen nur weil dir irgendein Verkäufer das Blaue vom Himmel verspricht.


----------



## Andy010101 (5. Januar 2021)

Also Anno 1800 und Tropico 6 habe ich seit ungefähr 2 Wochen gekauft.  Da ist mir aufgefallen, das Tropico 6 nicht richtig läuft, weil er ohne Erfolg lädt.
Ich habe im Moment 2 Computer und 1 Notebook. Den einen Computer ist schon ein älteres Modell, den ich damals vor ein paar Jahren bei Ebay gekauft habe. Den verkaufe ich gerade zusammen mit Monitor, Tastatur, Maus und Windows 7 bei Ebay. 
Mein anderen Computer hat diese Daten (wo Tropico 6 nicht richtig läuft):
Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G4400 @ 3.30 GHZ 3.30 GHZ,
Arbeitsspeicher 8 GB RAM, 64 bit
Grafikkarte:
Name: Intel(R) HD Graphics 510
Hersteller: Intel Corporation

Mein Notebook:
AMD E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics 1.65 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher 8 GB RAM, 64 bit
Grafikkarte:
AMD Radeon HD 6320 Graphics
Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.




Ich denke das mein Notebook für die Spiele auch nicht gut genug geeignet ist.


----------



## Batze (5. Januar 2021)

Ich will dich nicht zu Schocken, aber beides sind in Heutiger Zeit bessere Office Internet PCs, aber rein gar nichts für Gaming.
Gaming PCs fangen, wie auch Herb richtig sagt wo ganz anders an, und das ist immer noch Minimum Hardware die Herb da anspricht.


----------



## Andy010101 (5. Januar 2021)

Und welche Intel Core i5 oder i7 Generation muss es haben? Je höher die Generation um so besser oder?


----------



## Andy010101 (5. Januar 2021)

Wie wäre  sowas?

Bei Ebay:
Passend für: 	Büro, Computerspiele für Anfänger, Computerspiele für Fortgeschrittende, Gelegentliche Computerarbeiten 	Betriebssystem: 	Windows 10
Marke: 	Fujitsu 	Serie: 	Esprimo
Festplattenkapazität: 	160GB / 250GB / 500GB 	Arbeitsspeichergröße: 	4 GB / 8 GB / 16 GB siehe Auswahl
Modell: 	Esprimo P510 E85+ 	Prozessorgeschwindigkeit: 	4 x 3.20GHz
Herstellernummer: 	nicht zutreffend 	Produkttyp: 	Gamer PC, Gaming Computer
Prozessor: 	Intel Core i5 3. Gen 	Arbeitsspeicher: 	4 GB bis 16 GB wählbar
Formfaktor: 	Mid Tower 	Konnektivität: 	DVI, USB 2.0, USB 3.0, DisplayPort
Produktart: 	Gamer PC , Gaming Computer 	Prozessortyp: 	Intel Core i5 3470
Festplattentyp: 	HDD (Hard Disk Drive) 	Betriebssystemversion: 	Professional 64-BIT

Wenn ich dort auswähle 16 GB RAM und 500 GB HDD Festplatte kostet er 189,95
(aber vom Verkäufer Generalüberholt)


----------



## fud1974 (5. Januar 2021)

Andy010101 schrieb:


> Und welche Intel Core i5 oder i7 Generation muss es haben? Je höher die Generation um so besser oder?



Eigentlich ist zur Zeit eher AMD der Preis-Leistungs-Sieger zur Zeit.. aber da werden dir die Spezis hier sicherlich noch mehr erzählen können zu.

Was mich eher nachdenklich stimmt..



Andy010101 schrieb:


> Den verkaufe ich gerade zusammen mit Monitor, Tastatur, Maus und Windows 7 bei Ebay.



Ist der Monitor und Maus und Tastatur wirklich nicht mehr zu gebrauchen? Wie liegt Windows 7 vor, war das vorinstalliert oder hattest du da sogar einen Key dabei?

Weil, irgendwie klang das schon so als käme es auf jeden Euro an, würde ich mir überlegen ob du das Zubehör verkaufen willst.. das brauchst du dann doch noch zusätzlich zum PC auch noch alles neu?

Klar, "komplett" verkauft es sich leichter.. aber irgendwie bezweifle ich dass du überhaupt nennenswert viel dafür bekommst, ob es da nicht klüger wäre das Zubehör zu behalten und nur den PC zu verkaufen... aber ich kenne momentan echt nicht die Marktsituation für gebrauchte Office PCs (und mehr ist es ja hier nicht) auf Ebay..

Ich würde das zumindest mal vorher prüfen.


----------



## fud1974 (5. Januar 2021)

Andy010101 schrieb:


> Wie wäre  sowas?
> (..)
> Wenn ich dort auswähle 16 GB RAM und 500 GB HDD Festplatte kostet er 189,95
> (aber vom Verkäufer Generalüberholt)




Was heißt in den Kontext "Generalüberholt"? Einmal aussen wie innen abgestaubt und alle Updates drauf? Was will man da "überholen"?

Was ich mich eher frage.. was für eine Grafikkarte soll dabei sein? Da lese ich nix von. Bei dem Geld auch nicht vorstellbar dass da was dabei ist so richtig..  Die CPU hat laut Datenblatt ne integrierte GPU, aber auch nur ne Intel Graphics 2500 .. also verbesserst du dich da nicht unbedingt wenn überhaupt.
Und die CPU ist von 2012 von der Konstruktion her.. uff.......


----------



## Andy010101 (5. Januar 2021)

Also ich habe noch eine alte Windows 7 CD mit Key. Ich verkaufe deswegen alles zusammen weil es leichter ist dies zu verkaufen. Aber wenn ich jetzt eh einen neuen Rechner hole, dann wäre es ja  lieber, wenn ich das Angebot bei Ebay änder und nur den Computer mit der Windows 7 CD verkaufe.  Ich habe dieses Angebot schon seit Mai drin stehen, hat leider noch niemand gekauft, da der Preis zu hoch angesetzt ist (bin von 200 Euro auf 135 Euro runtergegangen)


----------



## Andy010101 (5. Januar 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Was heißt in den Kontext "Generalüberholt"? Einmal aussen wie innen abgestaubt und alle Updates drauf? Was will man da "überholen"?
> 
> Was ich mich eher frage.. was für eine Grafikkarte soll dabei sein? Da lese ich nix von. Bei dem Geld auch nicht vorstellbar dass da was dabei ist so richtig..  Die CPU hat laut Datenblatt ne integrierte GPU, aber auch nur ne Intel Graphics 2500 .. also verbesserst du dich da nicht unbedingt wenn überhaupt.
> Und die CPU ist von 2012 von der Konstruktion her.. uff.......



Gaming PC Fujitsu P510 i5 4x 3.20GHz DVD Brenner 4GB - 16GB RAM HDD NVIDIA 

Also hier sind nochmal die genauen Daten vom PC:
Folgende Optionen stehen zur Auswahl:

-der PC wahlweise ohne oder mit Windows 10 Pro / Home
-der PC wahlweise mit 4GB, 8GB oder 16GB Arbeitsspeicher
-der PC wahlweise mit 160GB, 250GB oder 500GB HDD Festplatte

Technische Daten


    Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) : siehe Auswahl
    Speichertyp : DDR3-SDRAM
    Modell : Esprimo P510 
    CPU-Geschwindigkeit (GHz) : 4 x 3.20GHz
    Prozessor-Typ : Intel Core i5 3470
    Grafikkarte : NVIDIA GeForce 605 DP | 1GB DDR3 | DVI | Displayport | PCIe-Grafikkarte

    LAN, Sound on board
    DVD-Brenner


Zustand

Sofern nicht anders angegeben, handelt es sich bei unseren angebotenen Artikeln um hochwertige Gebrauchtgeräte. Alle Produkte sind durch unsere Techniker einzeln geprüft worden. Da es sich um Gebrauchtgeräte handelt können diese Gebrauchsspuren aufweisen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2021)

Andy010101 schrieb:


> Gaming PC Fujitsu P510 i5 4x 3.20GHz DVD Brenner 4GB - 16GB RAM HDD NVIDIA



Der ist völlig ungeeignet. Der Prozessor wäre noch okay, wobei der Anno bei größeren Spielständen sicher auch in die Enge getrieben wird, aber die Grafikkarte ist für Gaming völliger Schrott.

Ich hab mal was gesucht, als Grafikkarte eine AMD RX 570 plus halbwegs gute CPU
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Gaming-PC-R...357833?hash=item48f6543049:g:p9MAAOSw1VBf9F-j 330€
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Office-Gami...142272?hash=item23eb655600:g:Wz0AAOSwIHhf8GZd 399€, aber die CPU ist für Anno wesentlich besser, da sie 8 Threads verwalten kann (quasi ne 8-Kern-CPU)

Oder hier mit ner GTX 970 und einem Ryzen Achtkerner für 379€: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Ryzen-1700x...004818?hash=item2889960f92:g:y9cAAOSwFSNcP60V 


Aber das ist halt alles auch schon mehr schlecht als recht, da wirst du beim nächsten Anno schon wieder was neues an Hardware brauchen.


----------



## fud1974 (6. Januar 2021)

GeForce 605 DP scheint eine OEM Karte zu sein die Nvidia mal für Fujitsu gemacht hat, 1 GB DDR3 ist.... nix. Gefühlt ne Karte die man reinbaut um überhaupt was auflisten zu können in den Specs.. dass als "Gaming PC" zu betiteln finde ich mutig, aber wer weiß, vielleicht sagen hier ja auch die Spezialisten das wäre für den Preis der Burner..

Wobei ich das bezweifle.

Windows 7 CD mit Key.. die kannste ja immer noch problemlos auf Win 10 upgraden. Bekommst du für die Win 7 CD (wohl DVD) MEHR als du für die Win 10 Lizenz beim "neuen" Rechner bezahlst? Weil sonst lohnt es sich ja nicht..

Das ist schon "very tight budget" um was es hier geht.. schwierig, schwierig. Aber zugegebenermaßen willst du ja auch "nur" ein bestimmtes Genre spielen.. wobei die auch nicht so ohne sind von den Hardwareanforderungen teilweise.

EDIT: Ach, Herbboys Post übersehen. Jup, auch ohne selber die Ahnung zu haben wie er würde ich aus der Hüfte sagen alles was er da schreibt macht 1000x mehr Sinn. 

EDIT2: Wenn es nicht das Spielgenre wäre und die Anforderung, dass es sein PC muss, hätte ich mir echt überlegt, ob es nicht auch eine Konsole sein darf bei dem Budget... notfalls an einen Monitor angeschlossen wenn man mehr so der Mensch ist der kein Couch Gaming machen will, aber ist wohl keine Option (Tropico gab es meines Wissens auch für die Konsolen).

Wenn man sich überlegt dass die neuesten Konsolen in ihren größten Ausbaustufen 499,- UVP kosten WENN man sie denn bekommt (aber das wird sich ja irgendwann geben) ist das schon immer krass wenn man sich überlegt was man für das Geld bekommt, über 350 Euro für einen PC  "mehr schlecht als Recht".. für 290 Euro bekomme ich eine neue XBox One Series S die zur Next-Gen gerechnet wird (mit den bekannten Einschränkungen), aber das ist schon krass... wenn auch natürlich ein problematischer Vergleich.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Januar 2021)

Also, deine Alt-PCs, die kannst du verschenken oder spenden, für die wird keiner mehr Geld bezahlen, das ist besserer Elektroschrott. Gleiches gilt auch für die eBay Angebote, die du rausgesucht hast. Da ist jedes 200 Euro Smartphone schneller. 

Mein Rat wäre auch, kaufe dir eine Konsole wie die XBox One S für unter 200 Euro und dann die Spiele (gebraucht) dafür. 

Gebraucht-PCs sind eigentlich völlig sinnfrei, da es billige neu PCs gibt, die wahrscheinlich beständiger und leistungsfähiger sind. In dem Preisbereich von unter 500 Euro brauchst du allerdings für Gaming nicht schauen, da gibt es gar nichts. Ein einigermaßen vernünftiger Gaming-PC an dem du auch die nächsten zwei, drei Jahre was hast wird dich etwa 800 Euro kosten. Wenn du modernere Spiele zocken möchtest eher 1000. Und du brauchst halt Monitor, Maus, Tastatur, Kopfhörer / Lautsprecher etc. alles zusätzlich. Das kostet auch noch mal mind. 100 - 200 Euro. 

Deswegen wäre für dich die Konsole einfach die bessere Wahl, weil selbst mit einer günstigen XBox One S kann du moderne Spiele in guter Grafik spielen ohne zu viele Abstriche machen zu müssen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also, deine Alt-PCs, die kannst du verschenken oder spenden, für die wird keiner mehr Geld bezahlen, das ist besserer Elektroschrott. Gleiches gilt auch für die eBay Angebote, die du rausgesucht hast. Da ist jedes 200 Euro Smartphone schneller.
> 
> Mein Rat wäre auch, kaufe dir eine Konsole wie die XBox One S für unter 200 Euro und dann die Spiele (gebraucht) dafür.


 Die One S kostet mittlerweile auch oft wieder mindestens 280€, wie ich ja oben schon schrieb, wo ich die Alternative auch nannte. Seit heute gibt es aber bei Cyberport ein Angebot für 199€ https://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=7D07-18H&APID=14

Aber auch die Xbox kann man ja zur Not gebraucht holen. Und über den Gamepass gibt es haufenweise gute Games für wenig Geld. Die Frage ist, ob man da genug der Games findet, die einem zusagen. 

Das Dumme ist halt, dass er schon zwei PC-Games gekauft hat, die er gerne spielen wollte.




> Gebraucht-PCs sind eigentlich völlig sinnfrei, da es billige neu PCs gibt, die wahrscheinlich beständiger und leistungsfähiger sind.


 Diese verallgemeinernde Aussage ist aber nun echt total falsch. Oder redest du jetzt von DEN Angeboten, die er genannt hat?

Ansonsten stimmt das natürlich nicht, das wäre ja unlogisch, dass PCs automatisch bei der Leistung schlechter sind als ähnlich teure neue PCs, nur weil sie gebraucht sind. Gebraucht-PCs können sehr gut geeignet sein und bieten in der Regel auch mehr Leistung als ein gleichteurer neuer PC - ansonsten würden die Verkäufer die Dinger ja gar nicht loswerden, außer die warten auf irgendeinen total dämlichen Käufer.

Man muss halt nur ein Mindestmaß bei der Leistung suchen, die Preise genau vergleichen und damit leben, dass die Teile nicht mehr neu sind. Und am Ende ist es oft nicht VIEL billiger als neu - man kriegt also nicht nen PC für 300€ mit der Leistung eines PCs, der neu 600€ kosten würde. Aber in aller Regel kann man da durchaus 20% und mehr sparen, wenn man sich ein wenig umschaut.

Aktuell wiederum kommt ja die Grafikkartenmisere mit dazu - daher sind auch Gebraucht-PCs derzeit teurer. Wegen der Grafikkarten-Preise ist es aber aktuell eben so oder so scheiße, wenn man einen PC mit Gaming-Power kaufen will, egal ob neu oder gebraucht.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Januar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die One S kostet mittlerweile auch oft wieder mindestens 280€, wie ich ja oben schon schrieb, wo ich die Alternative auch nannte. Seit heute gibt es aber bei Cyberport ein Angebot für 199€ https://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=7D07-18H&APID=14


Ah, okay, ich hatte nicht die Verfügbarkeit gecheckt. Meine Refurbished One S hat mich 2019 von und bei Amazon 133,50 Euro gekostet. Für den Preis kriegt man die heute nicht mal mehr von Privat gebraucht bei eBay. Hatte nicht gedacht, dass es so schlimm auf dem Markt aussieht. 



> Das Dumme ist halt, dass er schon zwei PC-Games gekauft hat, die er gerne spielen wollte.


Wenn er sie Retail gekauft und noch nicht aktiviert hat kann er sie ja wieder verkaufen.




> Diese verallgemeinernde Aussage ist aber nun echt total falsch. Oder redest du jetzt von DEN Angeboten, die er genannt hat?
> 
> Ansonsten stimmt das natürlich nicht, das wäre ja unlogisch, dass PCs automatisch bei der Leistung schlechter sind als ähnlich teure neue PCs, nur weil sie gebraucht sind. Gebraucht-PCs können sehr gut geeignet sein und bieten in der Regel auch mehr Leistung als ein gleichteurer neuer PC - ansonsten würden die Verkäufer die Dinger ja gar nicht loswerden, außer die warten auf irgendeinen total dämlichen Käufer.
> 
> ...



Nein, es kommt wirklich auf das Preissegment an, in dem man da schaut. Du kriegst auch Billig-Notebooks oder Desktops um 400 bis 500 Euro, die leistungsfähiger sind als eben das, was der Gebrauchtmarkt hergibt. Bei den ganz billigen Geräten, um 200 - 300 Euro, da magst du Recht haben, dass du bei eBay und Co gebrauchte bekommst, die leistungsfähiger sind als Neugeräte. 
Wenn man mal Apple außen vor lässt, dann kann man schon festhalten, je teurer die Hardware und je höher die Leistung und besser die Ausstattung, desto schwieriger wird es ähnliche Leistung und Ausstattung gebraucht zu bekommen. 

Problem ist, dass bei ganz günstigen Neugeräten oft abgespeckte CPUs und wenig RAM verbaut sind. 
Demgegenüber haben Gebrauchtgeräte praktisch nie eine heutzutage eigentlich unerlässliche SSD, die muss man also in jedem Fall noch extra rechnen. Bei Notebooks muss man zusätzlich aufpassen, Geräte vor 2017 haben oft noch 720p Schirme und ebenso oft recht miese Panels.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, es kommt wirklich auf das Preissegment an, in dem man da schaut. Du kriegst auch Billig-Notebooks oder Desktops um 400 bis 500 Euro, die leistungsfähiger sind als eben das, was der Gebrauchtmarkt hergibt


 Diese Verallgemeinern "was der Gebrauchtmarkt hergibt" ist komplett unlogisch. Denn damit unterstellst du ja, dass zB ein PC, der NEU 500€ kostet, auch gebraucht ebenfalls mindestens 500€ kosten muss und nicht günstiger zu haben ist.  

Siehe zB meine Links, für 380 und 400€:  gebrauchte PCs mit 16GB sowie RX 570&Core i7 4690 bzw. GTX 970& Ryzen 1700X. Wo bitte bekommst du für 400€ aktuell einen gleichguten PC oder gar Notebook her? Das ist nicht machbar.

Natürlich gibt es viele gebrauchte PCs, die zB 500€ kosten und schwächer sind als das, was man neu für 500€ bekommen KANN. Aber es gibt auch eine Menge gebrauchter PCs für 500€, die mehr bieten als jeder neue PC für 500€ jemals bieten könnte. Alles natürlich immer auf die aktuell gültige Marktsituation bezogen.

Es gibt vielleicht bei Notebooks eine kleine Grauzone, FALLS man noch keinen Monitor hat - da KANN es mal sein, dass ein neues Notebook günstiger ist als ein gleichguter gebrauchte PC plus Monitor und Zubehör. Aber das ist ein sehr kleiner Sektor, für den das zutrifft, den es übrigens genauso auch bei Neuware gibt, also neuer PC vs neues Notebook. 



> Problem ist, dass bei ganz günstigen Neugeräten oft abgespeckte CPUs und wenig RAM verbaut sind.
> Demgegenüber haben Gebrauchtgeräte praktisch nie eine heutzutage eigentlich unerlässliche SSD, die muss man also in jedem Fall noch extra rechnen. Bei Notebooks muss man zusätzlich aufpassen, Geräte vor 2017 haben oft noch 720p Schirme und ebenso oft recht miese Panels.


Ja sicher - es geht jetzt darum, was es kostet, wenn man einen direkt vergleichbaren PC gebraucht sucht. Und DA ist es gebraucht natürlich günstiger, wenn man nicht blind das erste Angebot kauft. Du schriebst aber ja "Gebraucht-PCs sind eigentlich völlig sinnfrei...", und DAS ist natürlich nicht korrekt, wenn es allgemein gemeint ist. 

Das schließt ja nicht aus, dass es AUCH einen Haufen völlig überteuerter Gebrauchtware gibt...


----------



## Hypertrax99 (7. Januar 2021)

Ich stelle immer meine alten gebrauchten Komponenten bei Ebay rein, sobald ich meine neuen Teile habe. 
Kenne auch einige Leute die was kaufen...
Natürlich kann man Pech haben und die Teile sind kurz vorm verrecken, aber hab von meinen Kumpels bisher nichts schlimmes gehört. Hat noch keiner bereut und ist deutlich billiger. Man muss natürlich dann selber entscheiden, wie weit man mitbieten möchte.


----------

